# Hello



## MCVEAN (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I just heard about this site and thought I'd come check it out.. Finnally, somthing I can do during work that can be described to my boss as market research. I work at a theatrical supplier. .. uh oh.. Have I said too much? I promise, I'm not the devil, and no, I'm not selling anything. 

I will however have lots of questions, my first being, what is everyone's opinion on paint? Home Depot? or the Tech theatre store near you? 

I'm a home depot guy myself... and I even get a discount...

-Tim


----------



## foeglass (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh I voted for Homedepot, but I gotta say Lowes. Our school gets tax exempt and discounts all over the place from them


----------



## sound_nerd (Jul 21, 2005)

Depends, what are we painting? Sets or stage? Sets i'd say Home Depot/Rona/Lowes. For the stage though I love Rosco paint.


----------



## propmonkey (Jul 22, 2005)

schools should get tax exemptions, theyre nonprofit. we buy bases because we have a mixer at school. rosco does look nice but for the price its ok.


----------



## foeglass (Jul 22, 2005)

our school never set up an account with home depot which you have to do to be tax exempt I think. At least taht is what our church had to do at staples--thats why we buy all our office supplies from staples.


----------



## falcon (Jul 22, 2005)

we got our paint from Benjamin Moore. We would get a tax exemption and a 50% discount because I know the owner of the store


----------



## avkid (Jul 22, 2005)

Welcome MCVEAN!
Our paint comes from wherever we can get donations from!

-The official Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)
A.K.A. "Phil"


----------



## MCVEAN (Jul 25, 2005)

foeglass said:


> our school never set up an account with home depot which you have to do to be tax exempt I think. At least taht is what our church had to do at staples--thats why we buy all our office supplies from staples.



Do you find that mixing home depot /lowes paint produces muddy and or simply grey colors? I don't do a whole lot of painting myself. I wonder if anyone has noticed if cheaper paint reacts different to light...

:roll: - hmmm...

-Tim


----------



## ship (Jul 25, 2005)

Black paint tint will often have a red or blue base to it. When possible, one with a blue base will be better paint when not Rosco Supersaturated.

For me it more depends upon the color mixing or quality of what I'm painting. If one color pre-mixed is fine, or only needs slight modification and I have a few free gallons of it already in stock (mis-matched paint colors often are donations), fine. Otherwise if I need to custom mix, add joint compound or glue to it etc, the Rosco will have better results.

As a for instance, if you want to do something like wood graining in a wet blending technique, given specific properties of the paint, and color mixing abilties of the paint for thickness, the Rosco will have better results. Could also add it to cement or joint compound powder in tinting it well.

Paint a wall white, and no doubt there is no reason to pay for super saturated white paint unless you have the budget for quality or need for better paint. If painting the studio theater black, what's more cost effective, say five gallons of Super Saturated or ten of store bought mix?


----------

